# Financial Advice



## xxxxxxxxxxxSarahPhillips (Jul 30, 2013)

Where can I get good financial advice on being an expat in China. EG. bank accounts, tax etc...


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Taxes are normally paid by your employee. If you work for a local company or work on a local contract you need to file for taxes yourself. The process is quite simple. If you get paid in RMB do remember the currency is controlled on exports. Also if you want convert larger quantities of foreign currency you process to covert takes time but is doable. I am using a bank of china account for RMB and HK account.
All is pretty strait forward.


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Depends how you get paid, in RMB or offshore. In RMB yes all Chinese major banks offers quite good services. The only problem is often to get the money later out the moment you leave China. One of reason why I hold offshore accounts. In the beginning is not an issue, we talking about few 1,000 RMBs but the moment you live in China for many years it might be a problem.


----------

